# Hours to build a bandsaw mill?



## ArtB (Feb 2, 2008)

One retirement project is to build a 24" or larger bandsaw mill, 2" band min. .

Pretty much have all parts in the back junkyard, (v-6 sfi engine, solid tires, hydraulics, etc) and have machine shop and welding equip. 

Did a web search on homemade bandsaw mills and there are some good ones but pretty much just folks wanting to sell you plans, which am not interested in, rather DIY 100%.

Question is if anyone here has built their own mill from scratch and how many hours do you figure you had into it? I'm guessing about 120 hours for design thru first operation? ( I know, much more cost effective to buy a used 'mizer or such, but just using one is not the purpose) 

2nd question is what was your worst design/build problem.


----------



## DRB (Feb 2, 2008)

ArtB

Check out this www.diybandmill.com 

Lost of good pics in the gallery

How do you plan to set up your carriage rails & wheels?

Ryan


----------



## redprospector (Feb 2, 2008)

ArtB,
I built my own, and if you can do it in 120 hrs. you're a better man than me.
I probably have over 200 hour's in mine including design.

The biggest problem was coming up with cool ideas, designing them, only to discover that it wouldn't fit where it needed to be. Back to the drawing board, rebuild and refit.

Andy


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 3, 2008)

> Did a web search on homemade bandsaw mills and there are some good ones but pretty much just folks wanting to sell you plans, which am not interested in, rather DIY 100%.





> 2nd question is what was your worst design/build problem.



I could tell you, but then you wouldn't be 100% DIY... lol lol

Rob


----------



## ArtB (Feb 3, 2008)

_I could tell you, but then you wouldn't be 100% DIY... lol lol_

When I built my cable tool drilling rig, that was a pretty common answer from drillers. Some of the worst are HVAC technicians, nobody knows nuthin 'less they went to union school. 

Really, nothing now is 100% DIY (poor chice of words on my part), after all, I'm not going to buy and mine my own ore for rolling steel and drawing copper wire, build smelters, etc. etc. .


----------

